# Does Dorico 4 fix the triplet input on drums?



## cet34f (Feb 13, 2022)

To simply put, Dorico's triplet input on drums has always been broken:




The video was just the tip of the iceberg. I have been experiencing various issues with triplet on drums with Dorico.

Does Dorico 4 fix the triplet input? Or am I just paying $99 to buy another midi sequencer as if the world really needs it?

Thanks for anyone who can test it for me.


----------



## sinkd (Feb 13, 2022)

It looks like the problem is that Dorico switches layers automatically depending on the part of the kit? It looks improved when I try the same input (assuming you are using a midi keyboard) but still a bit wonky. I suspect it is a feature, though, not a bug. This video helped me out.


----------



## cet34f (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi sinkd,

Thank you for trying to help me out. I really appreciate it.

This is my first time watching this video. In this video, Mr. Barron cleverly uses PC keyboard to make the triplet input because the MIDI keyboard is ten times buggy than PC keyboard in Dorico 3.5, and he cleverly dodges Tom-tom in the presentation because Tom-tom is the most error-prone drum for some reasons unknown to mankind.

BTW, did you notice that after he completes a triplet rhythm, he only adds notes (e.g. Hi-hat Pedal) in the on-beat position? That's because, unlike the piano, you can't add notes in an off-beat position with a drum kit after a triplet rhythm is done, which makes it impossible to make syncopation rhythms with triplets.

I was not that angry with Dorico team and was simply trying to understand if Dorico 4 is better, which is why I only made light sarcasm, but this video makes me believe that they are dishonest and make misleading videos to sell their products.

Again, I appreciate your help and am sorry for making this post a rant.

*EDITED


----------



## sinkd (Feb 13, 2022)

cet34f said:


> Hi sinkd,
> 
> Thank you for trying to help me out. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I see what you are talking about. If you haven't already, I would post on the Dorico forum and see if any of the power users there have anything to help you with syncopated triplets. Pretty tricky, but certainly something a robust notation platform should be able to handle!

Not likely that John Barron is monitoring this thread, but you will get expert help on the forum.


----------



## cet34f (Feb 13, 2022)

sinkd said:


> I see what you are talking about. If you haven't already, I would post on the Dorico forum and see if any of the power users there have anything to help you with syncopated triplets. Pretty tricky, but certainly something a robust notation platform should be able to handle!
> 
> Not likely that John Barron is monitoring this thread, but you will get expert help on the forum.


Hi sinkd,

Your reply helped me to calm down a bit. I will try to seek clarifications from the official channel. Even a bug report acknowledgement would be nice.

Thank you again for helping.


----------



## Daniel S. (Feb 14, 2022)

We have done a lot of work on the input and editing of tuplets in percussion kits in Dorico 4, and I hope that you'll find it much improved. A trial version will be available later this week, and I recommend you try it out when it arrives. I'll be very interested to hear if you still encounter the same kinds of problems: I very much hope that you will not.

The basic issue in previous versions was that Dorico was not creating appropriate tuplets automatically across all of the kit component instruments at the point at which you input the first tuplet note into one of the instruments, so when you then navigated to a tuplet position in an instrument that didn't yet have any notes, the new note would end up at the non-tuplet position. This has been thoroughly overhauled in Dorico 4, so that all of the component instruments that are assigned to the same voice (upstem or downstem) in the percussion kit will receive the same tuplet right away. As such, you should find that it now works much more reliably.


----------



## cet34f (Feb 14, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> We have done a lot of work on the input and editing of tuplets in percussion kits in Dorico 4, and I hope that you'll find it much improved. A trial version will be available later this week, and I recommend you try it out when it arrives. I'll be very interested to hear if you still encounter the same kinds of problems: I very much hope that you will not.
> 
> The basic issue in previous versions was that Dorico was not creating appropriate tuplets automatically across all of the kit component instruments at the point at which you input the first tuplet note into one of the instruments, so when you then navigated to a tuplet position in an instrument that didn't yet have any notes, the new note would end up at the non-tuplet position. This has been thoroughly overhauled in Dorico 4, so that all of the component instruments that are assigned to the same voice (upstem or downstem) in the percussion kit will receive the same tuplet right away. As such, you should find that it now works much more reliably.


Hi Daniel,

Thank you very much for replying. I really appreciate you taking the time to help users on forums.

The problem you described is exactly what I have been experiencing, so the phrase "thoroughly overhauled in Dorico 4" makes me ecstatic. I am so glad that you have noticed the problem that I will buy Dorico 4 instantly and don't even need a trial version now (it's still a good idea though).

I was furious with the video because the presentation, intentionally or not, was just too clever, but now I have calmed down and restored my faith. I am also editing out some of the offensive remarks I made and apologize.

Thank you.


----------

